# Throw your Hav a bone!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just thought I'd start a new picture thread! 

Post pictures of your hav's eating their raw bones! (or any other sort of chew...)

Here's Beamer chewing on a nice pork bone of some sort..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, it isn't me, it is most of your photos! I was thinking there was going to be a different kind of pic 

Okay, my maltese is now on raw and here is my little man wonder what kind of undignified creature eats raw meat!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Amanda, that picture is too funny!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Whoa! That seems like a big bone for Beamer, Ryan! Is that his dinner?

Tell me that towel wasn't white before he started eating... :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jane, This was his 3rd feeding from that bone. lol.. It was friggin huge on Sunday.. (16oz it was)

Hahahah,, the towel has always been red.. from what I remember anyways?? lol

Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I've tried to get bones here and there's no way. The meat is shipped in and stuck in packages. I'll be so glad to move to a place that's NORMAL. I live just north of the largest working ranch in the country and still can't get bones. Figure that one out...but then again we have one whole grocery chain to pick from so I guess it figures.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Amanda, it looks like someone already ate out the centre of that bone. Either that or someone is selling you used bones :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan, what size bones are you buying from Global, extra large lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ofcourse it has to be the tiny white dog who loves the raw  I usually take about half of the middle out or it causes her the runs but she loves it! I have a list of bones to buy when I find a good butcher. All the chains out here get their meat shipped in... ugh!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Chew chew chew - bully! Says Lola.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

The pork (boar) bones only come in 1 size.. not sure what size that is, as everytime I order them the bones are different sizes... lol (ranging from 10-20oz)

I also feed him small breed beef necks and occasionally I'll give him Toy breed beef necks as a treat since they are so small...

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amanda, that looks like a beef (?) marrow bone - like the ones I feed my boys about once a month. They really help to clean their teeth. I can get them at a specialty grocery store - they are usually 2" long, so they can't fit the whole thing in their mouths. But I have to remove most of the marrow otherwise it'll be a week of butt baths....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan, does Beamer's face get all sticky from the bones? I know my girls' beards get icky when I give them raw bones. Lately they have been getting vet prescribed dental chews but no photos to share unfortunately.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers beard gets a bit icky.. but a quick beard wash and he's as good as new.. lol

The bone in that picture was soooo bloody.. he looked like a wild beast after he was done.. hahahaha

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's nice to see, Ryan and Amanda. Looks like they enjoy a good bone.  When I feed my raw mix, Ricky and Sammy's beards are groady, esp. Ricky's. The chicken wings don't seem to be as messy and they eat them in no time at all. Will have to introduce some new bones, but just too busy to look into that right now.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

As a vegetarian I have absolutely no clue what kind of bones I would give Posh. We do have a really nice local butcher and I think this would make the ultimate Christmas gift for her. So can you give me a list so I don't look like a total dumb ass when I go in to the Butcher shop?


----------

